# Schwinn Dynacycle



## Bicycleface (Jul 20, 2016)

Thought I would post some pics of my Schwinn Dynacycle frame since people probably haven't ever seen one. The gussets  are so cool!


----------



## racie35 (Aug 25, 2016)

It's cool...do you have an engine for it?


----------



## bairdco (Aug 25, 2016)

That's one of my dream bikes. Not so much the schwinn frame, but a complete, running dynacycle. Another forgotten, brilliant idea.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 27, 2016)

I always liked them, though I've never seen one up close.  You would think that with all the China kits and parts used on em,someone would kinda remake the dynacycle type package...just pivots where your crankset is and clamp to the down tube. Never mind all that other junk they toss and replace anyway.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2016)

That's a rare bird for sure.
Thanks for posting the pictures.
This one almost looks like the same bike.
As found condition, and nos motor kit.


----------



## 50sville (Mar 1, 2020)

There is a Facebook Group for Dynacycles! 








						Dynacycle D165 Motor Bike 1948-1951 | Facebook
					

Dynacycle  Motor Bike Group - People interested in the Dynacycle 165 Motorbike that was made 1948-1951. Information, Reproduction parts, and Buy-Sell  www.dynacycle.org.




					www.facebook.com


----------

